

What Ignited Tinder’s Explosive Growth? - vipulg
https://growthhackers.com/companies/what-ignited-tinders-explosive-growth/

======
tomglindmeier
growthhackers seems to be down at the moment:

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/growthhackers.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/growthhackers.com)

